# Sponsoring parents



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi,

I'm only one son for my parents & I have 2 sisters who are already married. I went through the procedure for sponsoring parents and found that passing "Balance of family test" is a must. Unfortunately I'll not satisfy this test as both my sisters are settled in Sri Lanka.

But the fact is that, as a tradition, the son is the person who looks after the parents here. The Question is, any other way to sponsor my parents by showing that I'll have to look after them rest of the life? I saw "Aged dependent visa" but that is only for non married/ widow person. Can we make them understand this fact somehow? Or any other valuable suggestions to overcome this state please?

- SL Expat


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

slexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm only one son for my parents & I have 2 sisters who are already married. I went through the procedure for sponsoring parents and found that passing "Balance of family test" is a must. Unfortunately I'll not satisfy this test as both my sisters are settled in Sri Lanka.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Do you already have PR or are you going to apply for? 
If you are going to apply are you to planning to include your parents too?


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

I've already applied and awaiting for the results. I know I'll have to live in Aus for 2 years before sponsoring, but planning the strategy I'll have to use now itself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

You can do nothing. The only way they can live in Australia is to qualify for a visa in their own right as you did via employment because the family route is not open to them. They must pass the balance of family test and regardless of any traditions elsewhere it is Australian Law.


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

well, thanks for the reply, sad that I'm not having any option to take my parents with me in the future :-(


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

You should have included them in your application  bar one or more sisters moving to Australia their is no other option.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

slexpat said:


> well, thanks for the reply, sad that I'm not having any option to take my parents with me in the future :-(


I know that feeling. My parents didn't want to move over here when we applied and then moved over in July 2007. They are actually financially better off in the UK but it's a long way away - even with technology such as skype. 

I feel for you. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

_shel said:


> You should have included them in your application  bar one or more sisters moving to Australia their is no other option.


I'm not much clear with this Shel; Actually I didn't put my parents in the application to avoid unnecessary police & medical tests. I got your advice on this earlier while lodging the application (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7-visa-online-application-clarifications.html) as well


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes but you were asking if you should put them as non migrating. If they are your dependents and you were going to take them with you from day one you should have put them down as migrating dependents along with your spouse etc. 
Non migrating is means they will not go with you but you now say they will need to go?


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

_shel said:


> Yes but you were asking if you should put them as non migrating. If they are your dependents and you were going to take them with you from day one you should have put them down as migrating dependents along with your spouse etc.
> Non migrating is means they will not go with you but you now say they will need to go?


Shel, Sorry, I was not blaming you. I know you were telling in that aspect. I understood that if I put them also in my application, I might not even get the Visa granted for myself. Am I right? If they have such strict rule for taking Parents, my initial application would be quiet uncertain, isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

It is very strict but if you can prove they are dependents it can be done. You would also usually be given the chance to remove them if the CO was not convinced so you would still get your visa. 
If you still don't have your visa you could still add them but you do need to prove they are your dependents ie they live with you and depend on you more than anyone else for all of their needs.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

slexpat said:


> Shel, Sorry, I was not blaming you. I know you were telling in that aspect. I understood that if I put them also in my application, I might not even get the Visa granted for myself. Am I right? If they have such strict rule for taking Parents, my initial application would be quiet uncertain, isn't it?


Hi Slexpat

I too have the same issues but in my scenario Im the only son and I would want to include only my mother coz my dad is no more but the issue is that she is still working and she has a income hence Initially included as dependent in EOI but in my visa application I have not included as a immigrating dependent. Meanwhile I came across a update on immigration website that there are long term parent visas(3/5yrs) available for parents with max stay of 12 months per visit. To start with you can try this and later once you move in you can check for options.Im looking to do this but in my case Im the only son and I dont have any siblings


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

_shel said:


> It is very strict but if you can prove they are dependents it can be done. You would also usually be given the chance to remove them if the CO was not convinced so you would still get your visa.
> If you still don't have your visa you could still add them but you do need to prove they are your dependents ie they live with you and depend on you more than anyone else for all of their needs.


Thanks, I'm getting a point here  My application still not finalized where I'm awaiting for the police checks & medicals. Couple of questions here:


My father is retired (age 72) and mother is house wife (58). Any idea whether is it possible to prove them as dependants?
Are you sure that there will be a chance to remove them if it is not successful?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

slexpat said:


> Thanks, I'm getting a point here  My application still not finalized where I'm awaiting for the police checks & medicals. Couple of questions here:
> 
> 
> My father is retired (age 72) and mother is house wife (58). Any idea whether is it possible to prove them as dependants?
> Are you sure that there will be a chance to remove them if it is not successful?



I have a very similar case...

I have my Sis, who is also applying for Aus PR.. I am expecting my Invitation on 1st Dec...

So me and my sis & Bro in law would be in Aus in an year... 

My father is 58 retired ( I mean he no longer works since last 3 years) and my mother is 50 years a Housewife...

I would also like to know How can I include them in my dependent list and how can I prove they are dependent on me... Infact I take care of every expense in the family as I am the only earning member in the family...

What I understand is 

Option 1 : I can include both my parents in the dependent migrating option and pay for the 3rd installement as they can not clear IELTS

Option 2 : Reach Aust.. Stay there for 2 years and Opt for Contributory Parents Visa (around 45000 Aus Dollar per parent), which would cost total 90000 Aus Dollar.. Which would again be given by me.. and the waiting period for the visa is 2 years.....


Please help me with best options and How can I prove that they are dependent on me..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

If you check this link Including family members

It says that you can not include parents in 189 Visa.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Where exactly does it say that? I've just read it and can't see but am on my phone so might have missed it so would be grateful if you can cut & paste.

Will reply in more detail about dependents when I am not on my phone!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> Where exactly does it say that? I've just read it and can't see but am on my phone so might have missed it so would be grateful if you can cut & paste.
> 
> Will reply in more detail about dependents when I am not on my phone!



Thanks a lot Shel.. In the link I posted.... It says relatives... Nothing specific to Parents... and In India Parents are termed as family member, So that's my thought...

Please correct me If I am wrong and provide your suggestions and opinion of how to deal with this situation..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

@ Shel.... and All forum members...

Please provide your suggestions and experience for the above case...

What I basically want to know is how can I prove my parents as dependent on me, so as to include them in my 189 VISA application..

Also I am expecting invitation on 1st Dec.. Should I go ahead and change the option "Will any dependent migrating member be included in the application" to yes.. Or should I wait for invitation and then while applying for VISA, I should inform my CO and Include my parents in the same application ?


What if CO is not satisfied ? Will he give me a chance to remove my parents from the application and grant visa to only me ? I mean I do not want to waste my application fee...

I would appreciate suggestions from everyone... This is important for me as I do not want to leave my parents behind... Either They will accompany me in this 189 Application or in contributory parents visa 2 years down the line..


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

timus17 said:


> If you check this link Including family members
> 
> It says that you can not include parents in 189 Visa.


 What that says is you can not add relatives after the visa has been applied for but you can at application.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

kark said:


> Hi Slexpat
> 
> I too have the same issues but in my scenario Im the only son and I would want to include only my mother coz my dad is no more but the issue is that she is still working and she has a income hence Initially included as dependent in EOI but in my visa application I have not included as a immigrating dependent. Meanwhile I came across a update on immigration website that there are long term parent visas(3/5yrs) available for parents with max stay of 12 months per visit. To start with you can try this and later once you move in you can check for options.Im looking to do this but in my case Im the only son and I dont have any siblings


 Depending on how much she earns you could have added her but if you have applied now it is too late. 

Parents can get long stay tourist visas but they do not allow work or access to medicare. But how long they get on the tourist visa is down to the CO on if they think they would be a risk of working, overstaying etc and sadly people from high risk countries often get looked at more closely for such things.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

timus17 said:


> @ Shel.... and All forum members...
> 
> Please provide your suggestions and experience for the above case...
> 
> ...



You will be given the chance to remove them. It cant hurt to add them if you think you can prove they are dependent. 

You need to show their bank statements showing lack of income.
Proof they live in your home. Bills, letters etc addressed to them at your home. 
Proof of the things you pay for them, such as medical care etc. 

If CO does not agree you will be given the option to remove them and you can go down the parent visa route later.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> What that says is you can not add relatives after the visa has been applied for but you can at application.



Thanks Shel... What I understand is... When I get my invitation... at the time of applying for VISA.. I should mention my parents as dependent... Am I right ?


Second thing.. I have below mentioned proofs...

1. My Father and Mother Government bank account statement for 2 years... which shows that no source of income...
2. My father has another bank account in private bank... When I use to live in another city(due to my job location).. i year back.. I use to transfer money to his account for their living cost everymonth... I can show those transaction for one year.. but since last year I have been living with them so I have been giving them cash not bank transfer..
3. One of the Data Card bill is on my fathers name... and the address on that bill is of the same place where me, and my parents live... So that can be used as a proof that they live with me...
4. My mother have gone through a surgery about 6 months back (Uterus removal)... and I have my creditcard statement which proves that I paid for the surgery...
5. I have my office Medical isurance policy which includes my parents name in it.. which again proves that I pay for there insurance...

Please help me understand if these prrof would be sufficient ?

Also help me with suggestions of what more proofs I can submit to prove that they are dependent...


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi helo..
I would like to ask your opinion about my situation. Not sure if this is too early to ask but I am weighing my options before we lodge our EOI.

My story is similar to the topic.
I have dependents Father & Mother, with 4 siblings all are still below 10 years old. If you ask why my siblings are still young, well my parents are late bloomers lol.. I was used to be the only child.

They are all my dependent.
They are living in my house. I have proof for their monthly allotment. I pay all the bills because both my parents are not working.
I pay for the siblings school too. Literally everything.

If I will be the main applicant, can I include them with my Visa application as my dependents to migrate with me? 
Do you suggest I include them already or not yet?
Or do I have to wait for my Visa to be approved and wait for a few years to sponsor all of them again?
Is it financially practical to include them now?

If my husband will be the main applicant, can I still include my dependents for the Visa application?

I just want to be with my family because I have been living overseas for almost 5 years now and I want to live with them under the same roof.

Please give some advise thank you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Alex is doesn't look like you can add them if they have young children and you haven't been living in the same household. You may have been giving them money but dependency means more than that. Your parents are obviously able to work ie not old and frail if they have lots of young children. And your siblings are not your dependents regardless if your parents are alive because your parents are even if they choose not to work. 

Timus your evidence is great, anything else with the same address on will be more good evidence, tax document, car registration etc. If it from a Government agency all the better evidence. 
The fact you were transfering them money until you moved back and took over responsibility for the bills is great evidence.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Shel,

Thanks a lot for your opinion and suggestions..

Below is my plan in a sequential order, Please let me know if you feel anything should be done beyond this.

1. Wait for 1st Dec Inivitation
2. Ask my parents to sit for IELTS exam.
3. Choose option to include parents as dependent while applying for visa by 10th Dec with all my documents excluding PCC and Medicals for my self
4. Apply for PCC with new address (my current address and address mentioned on passport is different)
5. As soon as I come to know about the CO mail id, drop him a mail explaining him the entire situation and giving details about what proof I have for my parents. I would ask him when should I send him the documents related to my parents dependency(if he agrees to allow me to add both my parents to be included in application) Or else if he doesnot allow to include my parents in my application as dependents, I would go for individual application of my own.
6. If he agrees to allow my parents in the same application as dependents, then I would wait for a week and then submit the documents related to my parents. This one week delay will allow me to buy out time for my Parents IELTS exam report.
7. Submit my medicals and my parents medical.
8. Submit PCC for my father for India and Saudi Arabia (he was there for 4 years and finally returned back in 1995- since then he is in India only)

Questions:
1. Please let me know if anything else is required.

2. Regarding my parents Health, I know both have slight High Blood pressure problem (they take medicine once in a while not regularly. Also my mother has gone through uterus removal surgery 6 months back. Will these medical condition create a problem in medical test for my parents ?

3. As my fathers age is just 56, I want to mention to case officer in the mail that rather then sending money from australia to my parents everymonth (around 1000-1200 dollars each month) to support them, I would prefer to take them with me so that my father can also work there till he is 65 years old ( so total 9 years from now, 65 years is official retirement age in Aus) and support me for household income and Australian economy because if my parents are with me in Australia, then a part of earning needed to support my parents would not flow out rather stay in australia only. My father is a mechnical engineering diploma holder from Indian Airforce by education, he served in Indian Airforce as a Mechnical engineer for 14 years, one year short of entire commission due to which he does not get pension; and By profession he is a System security Officer (farm alarm system, access alarm system, electronic security system used in MNC's) for 8 years from 2001 till 2009, but currently not working from 3 years due to job loss)

4. I am also planning to take a private health insurance apart from what I have from my company for my parents. I would again pay for it using my credit card. So this might help as another proof.


Please let me know if my plan is ok or needs some modification... I want to be transparent with the Co and process... do not want any glitches...


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

_shel said:


> Alex is doesn't look like you can add them if they have young children and you haven't been living in the same household. You may have been giving them money but dependency means more than that. Your parents are obviously able to work ie not old and frail if they have lots of young children. And your siblings are not your dependents regardless if your parents are alive because your parents are even if they choose not to work.


Thank you shel for your inputs.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi,

I too am expecting an invitation on 1st Dec and currently only including my wife. But my inlaws live with us and in future we want them to join us in oz. My mom in law was diagnosed with cancer and underwent surgeries and chemotherapy so since the situation is quite complicated we thought first we will make the move and thereafter look for options of taking them. 

I ve read about financial support proof and living with us proof. Anyways my in laws have been living with us in the same address since 2009 and have proof to prove those. I recently got them to open a joint account and placed a standing order to that account from our accounts to show the financial support as i read somewhere that proof of one year is needed. Keeping these going and once we get the grant will look at the best available option.

Also i have seen many people on student visas even get their parents on 1 year visit visas. So i am sure there are ways for us PR holders.

BTW what is 5 year Parents visa? Is there any link on this?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Shel,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your opinion and suggestions..
> 
> ...


 Dont tell the CO about your father maybe working in Australia. He will be able to if he is granted a visa BUT the point is he isnt working and is your dependent. From the CO point of view if he can work in Australia he can work at home thus would not be your dependent. 

They will need medicals but I couldnt see those conditions being a bar unless they were very bad meaning they need lots of hospital care. 

But by all means ask what types of evidence you need to prove their dependency. But being from a country without a welfare state it is easier to bring retired parents. But if they can not pass ielts you will need to pay the extra fees


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too am expecting an invitation on 1st Dec and currently only including my wife. But my inlaws live with us and in future we want them to join us in oz. My mom in law was diagnosed with cancer and underwent surgeries and chemotherapy so since the situation is quite complicated we thought first we will make the move and thereafter look for options of taking them.
> 
> ...


 People on student visas do not 'get their parents on tourist visas' because students visa holders can not sponsor people for family visit visas. The parents got it in their own right, whether DIAC knew their child was in the country studying is another story. 

What other children do your In Laws have? Balance of Family Test

If you are not adding them as dependants in your application but planning on getting parent visas later you do not need to be supporting them and they don't need to be dependent on you. You also wont be able to sponsor them until you have lived in Australia for about 2 years and are 'settled'. Parent Visa Options - Family Members - Migrants - Visas & Immigration

The different type of parent visas take different times. 1 is a reasonable cost but takes 15+ years to be granted. The other costs $40,000 and takes about 2 years to be granted. 

They will both also have to pass the health requirements but she may well be ok by the time you are able to sponsor.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

_shel said:


> People on student visas do not 'get their parents on tourist visas' because students visa holders can not sponsor people for family visit visas. The parents got it in their own right, whether DIAC knew their child was in the country studying is another story.
> 
> What other children do your In Laws have? Balance of Family Test
> 
> ...


Hi Shel,

Thanks for your response. Well about balance of family, my in laws have 2 children including my wife who will be migrating with me. So I presume the balance of family test is alright.

Well even now she has finished all her chemotherapy and from the recent tests she was found to be healthy with no signs of recurrence. Hope the situation continue.

Well, actually we didnt consider including them in the application due to few main reasons. Since the initial entry timeline will be imposed also on them, we thought it will be too much of a rush as we will also need about 1 year to settle down.

We need them to join us in oz after both of us secure jobs and settle to afford a bigger house and their expenses. What option would you suggest? Will they be able to come on 1 year visa during the 2 years wait time prior to lodging parents visas?

Thanks


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

I have read this information recently 

Parents of Australian citizens and permanent residents will be able to apply for longer duration Tourist visas to visit Australia towards the end of 2012.

The department of immigration will consider granting on a case-by-case basis:

Tourist visas of up to five years' validity which provide a stay of up to 12 months on each entry to those parents who are outside Australia and are in the Parent (subclass 103) visa queue
Tourist visas of up to three years' validity with 12 months' stay on each entry will be considered for parents who are outside Australia and are not in the Parent visa queue.
What do these changes mean?

These changes will allow parents who meet the criteria for a Tourist visa to have regular extended visits with their family in Australia without needing to apply for a new visa on each visit.
What are the requirements?

Under these more flexible arrangements, in addition to meeting all other Tourist visa requirements, parents will be expected to hold health insurance to cover any healthcare costs during their stay and will have a visa condition limiting applications for further visas while they are in Australia.
Like all tourists, parents granted Tourist visas are expected to maintain extended periods of absence between visits to Australia.

The department is making changes to implement these arrangements by the end of 2012.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> I have read this information recently
> 
> Parents of Australian citizens and permanent residents will be able to apply for longer duration Tourist visas to visit Australia towards the end of 2012.
> 
> ...


Good piece of info buddy. Thanks for sharing.

Shell,

Tourist visas of up to three years' validity with 12 months' stay on each entry will be considered for parents who are outside Australia and are not in the Parent visa queue- would you know further details on this? What are the requirements?


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

This is for those parents who have NOT already applied for a parent visa and NOT intending to apply for a parent visa onshore. 

Simply allows long stays for parents where they have the means to take care of themselves in Australia without using any services. The sponsoring child PR could be helping them with accomodation etc. 

Same risk assessments of if the parent applicant will be a risk of overstaying, working or being of good health and that they can afford to stay in australia without working. 

So if your parents want to live in Australia, to work and get the benefits of medicare etc it is not for them.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

_shel said:


> This is for those parents who have NOT already applied for a parent visa and NOT intending to apply for a parent visa onshore.
> 
> Simply allows long stays for parents where they have the means to take care of themselves in Australia without using any services. The sponsoring child PR could be helping them with accomodation etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shell. Well my in laws will not have any intention to work in oz and I dont mind taking private health insurance and bearing their expenses. What sort of financial details would they require, like depositis?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes, show their bank accounts. Savings or deposit accounts and yours if you are saying you will help keep them. The amount would depend on how long they plan on staying and if they plan on staying with you or in a hotel. If they have income from pensions or property great because it shows they may not struggle and work illegally if the savings run out. 

Normal health insurance that has enough cover to meet all eventualities including repatriation to home country if needed.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

_shel said:


> Yes, show their bank accounts. Savings or deposit accounts and yours if you are saying you will help keep them. The amount would depend on how long they plan on staying and if they plan on staying with you or in a hotel. If they have income from pensions or property great because it shows they may not struggle and work illegally if the savings run out.
> 
> Normal health insurance that has enough cover to meet all eventualities including repatriation to home country if needed.


maybe i can go online and check the health insurance quotes, but just in case if you have an idea already. that for a couple 60+ years old how much an insurance can cost ?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> Dont tell the CO about your father maybe working in Australia. He will be able to if he is granted a visa BUT the point is he isnt working and is your dependent. From the CO point of view if he can work in Australia he can work at home thus would not be your dependent.
> 
> They will need medicals but I couldnt see those conditions being a bar unless they were very bad meaning they need lots of hospital care.
> 
> But by all means ask what types of evidence you need to prove their dependency. But being from a country without a welfare state it is easier to bring retired parents. But if they can not pass ielts you will need to pay the extra fees


Thanks Shel...

I would not tell CO that my father can work in Aus.. Yes I am from a country which is not a welfare state. Yes I would ask CO for what evidence does he need. I am also planning to get my present address registered on my parents Passport which would again prove that they live with me... right ? 

Also I think my father can clear IELTS (functional English band 4.5).. i am little bit doubtful for my Mother.. But Have hopes that she too might clear it.... 

Thanks Shel for everything...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

I have no idea about insurance. In Australia it shouldn't cost much more as they are not allowed to discriminate but you may need insurance from home country as most australian policies only cover residents which they are not if on a tourist visa. Nor would they cover repatriation, only insurance from home country would cover that.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Shel..

Please clear one more doubt..

While applying for EOI.. I did not opted for mentioning my parents as dependent... But Now can I opt for my parents to be dependent on me while applying for VISA once I get invitation ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

I think so, but not 100%. It says you can not add after application but you will have to scour DIAC website because I can not see you can not add them after EOI when applying.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> I think so, but not 100%. It says you can not add after application but you will have to scour DIAC website because I can not see you can not add them after EOI when applying.


Ok What I would do is I would wait for invitation round for 1st Dec and while applying for VISA I would check the availability of the option to include my parents during application logement... if it is there I will add them... 

Meanwhile I get the invitation I would look for more info on DIAC website.. 

By the word application i thingk what they mean is visa application not the EOI submission... because If a person gets invitation after 6 months of lodging the EOI, they his situation might change.. So I think they mean is VISA Application not EOI submission...


Thanks again for answering all my queries... This forum has been a great help due to moderators like you and good members who have been always giving helping hand... All due to this forum I have been taking car of my immigration process on my own rather than going in for a consultant...

Thanks again Shel..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Shel & Other moderators

I finally managed to make note of all the proofs which I can show as my parents dependency on me. Below is the list, please let me know if this would be sufficient, or anything else is needed or anything needs to be left out.

Proof

1. Father's BANK Proof

1.1 Axis Bank(Private Bank) showing Address proof
1.2 Axis Bank(Private Bank) Statement proof for Monthly expense for Bangalore Stay
1.3 Axis Bank(Private Bank) New Refrigerator purchase payment transfer
1.4 Axis Bank(Private Bank) Statement - No regular monthly income. Only monthly (15-20 US Dollar per month, my father use to work as an insurance agent 3 years back on part time basis, So this 15-20 US Dollar around 700-1000 indian rupee per month is credited as a commision per month by insurance company.
1.5 Central Bank(Government Bank) Address Proof
1.6 Central Bank(Government Bank) Statement - No monthly income. 

2 Mother's Bank Proof
2.1 Central Bank Statement - No monthly income
2.2 Central Bank - Address Proof

3 My Bank Proof
3.1 Bank Statement - For monthly expense transfer to my fathers account for my stay in Bangalore (away from my parents)
3.2 Bank Statement - For New Refrigerator purchase money transfer (reflecting the payment received in my fathers account)
- Also Refrigerator purchase bill, but it is on my father's name.
3.3 Bank Statement - For Delhi to Bangalore train ticket (Both Father and Mother, during my stay in bangalore-away from home)
3.4 Bank Statement - For Bangalore to Sirdi train ticket (For Father, Mother and myself)
3.5 Bank Statement - For Sirdi to Bangalore train ticket (For Father, Mother and myself)
3.6 Bank Statement - For Bangalore to Delhi train ticket (For Father only)
3.7 Bank Statement - For Bangalore to Delhi flight ticket (For Mother only)

4 My Credit Card statement 
4.1 Credit Card statement reflecting Private insurance Policy for my father and mother, taken this month only. (Very Recent transaction, not sure this would be considered or not)
4.2 Credit Card statement reflecting Glasses bill for Eyes for Mother and Father (4 months old transaction). Also Bill for glasses purchased.
4.3 Credit Card statement reflecting, My mother's Surgery Payment (20% share of the total expense of Surgery, 80% payment by medical insurance given by my company, under which my father and mother are shown as dependent. This surgery was conducted in the month of May 2012


5 Miscellaneous
5.1 Rent Aggrement on My name for current residence and my parents shown as resident of the same house
5.2 My father & Mother passport showing same address where I stay. Will be applying now for change of address. 
5.3 Medical bills for my mother surgery paid my me.
5.4 My Companies Medical insurance policy showing my parents as dependents.



6 Statutory Declaration ( Is it required ? I can submitt this as well)
6.1 For my parents stay in Delhi when I was in bangalore stating that I use to pay for rent for my parents stay there and the total duration of the stay mentioned there.



Please advice....


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

I think that is great. I would write a declaration anyway just to explain the situation. When they became your dependents, the things you take care of for them and explaining what each of those documents shows in case it is not very clear.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> I think that is great. I would write a declaration anyway just to explain the situation. When they became your dependents, the things you take care of for them and explaining what each of those documents shows in case it is not very clear.



Thanks a lot Shel for quick response...

Amazing.. people here on Expat are really helpful... I have never been refused a helping hand... 

I need to extend this further... My post would certainly guide others that how easy it is to look for evidence/proofs if you spend some time looking for it.


3 cheers for Shel and everyone here on expat forum....:clap2:


Now I need to keep my fingers crossed and hope the CO should accept all this and allow me to add my parents to my application as a dependent....


Thanks again Shel... Hope to meet all the people here on Expat Australia forum in Australia... Best wishes to all for the christmas and new year. :xmastree:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you. Do point out in your declaration there is no one to care for your parents other than you, that they would not have the funds to live if it were not for you and any cultural reasons that compel you to take on their care and support. 
I wish you luck x


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> Thank you. Do point out in your declaration there is no one to care for your parents other than you, that they would not have the funds to live if it were not for you and any cultural reasons that compel you to take on their care and support.
> I wish you luck x


Sure Shel.. Thanks a lot.. I would definitely go through this thread again when I am drafting the declaration so as to include your valuable suggestions.. 


Thanks again..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Shel and Everyone on the forum...

I am actually trying to add my father as a dependent in my 189 visa application...

There is a questions which states that has my father worked in last 10 years, if yes provide information...

I need to know few things regarding the same..

1. Will the CO ask about the employment document for my father as well ? He does not have it... He lost the entire document folder during travel some years back.. and he has not been working since last 3-4 years...

2. If the CO does not ask for document for my father (dependent), are the dates to be mentioned in experience details need to be accurate ? He does not not even remember exact dates.. only months and year is what is coming to his mind.

Please suggest...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Shel and Everyone on the forum...
> 
> I am actually trying to add my father as a dependent in my 189 visa application...
> 
> ...



Hello Shel and other forum members.. Any opinion about this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

They won't need documentation. Just put what he remembers they need the information to establish dependency and for security checks ie so they know where he was and when. People with large gaps missing 'could' be a security risk because they can assume they where somewhere other than where they claim during that period doing something naughty! 

I didn't remember some dates. I mostly guessed day and put month and year with a short explanation in the noted that I put 1st but was actually unsure.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> They won't need documentation. Just put what he remembers they need the information to establish dependency and for security checks ie so they know where he was and when. People with large gaps missing 'could' be a security risk because they can assume they where somewhere other than where they claim during that period doing something naughty!
> 
> I didn't remember some dates. I mostly guessed day and put month and year with a short explanation in the noted that I put 1st but was actually unsure.


Thanks Shel... Your suggestion sounds good to me...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Shel and other fellow forum members..


While filling the visa application, the system is asking for my dependents English Test language test details. 

My parents have not given English Language test (IELTS), however they plane to give it next month. So can I mention no there and say that Yes they have functional english? and later on when case officer asks for English language proof, I would submit the IELTS test report...

Will that be fine ?

Also My father has visited Saudi Arabia for 3 years but he does not remember house number and street of his residence, He only remembers the locality name.

In the same way he visited Bahrain for 3 days for some official trip, again he does not remember the residence address for bahrain...

Again I am stuck with these road blocks, please suggest what to do ?

Should I wait for my parents to give IELST exam or should I choose to say that they have funtional english and submit the application, Later on if they clear IELTS i can submit test report or I can pay their addtional fee..? Please suggest...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

You can submit dependents IELTS later when requested by CO or pay the addition fee. 

As for address put as much information as you can and make a not where you can that it was a long time ago, he is old & forgot! I could not remember post codes etc from some address and did not remember most of my travel dates and it was never questioned. So long as you give as much as you can and make a note so they know you are not witholding information you'll be fine.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> You can submit dependents IELTS later when requested by CO or pay the addition fee.
> 
> As for address put as much information as you can and make a not where you can that it was a long time ago, he is old & forgot! I could not remember post codes etc from some address and did not remember most of my travel dates and it was never questioned. So long as you give as much as you can and make a note so they know you are not witholding information you'll be fine.


Thanks Shel...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Shel...



So I should choose that uyes they have funtional english and ask my parents to appear for IELTS, later n to prove funtional english i can submit IELTS report.. right ?


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

slexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm only one son for my parents & I have 2 sisters who are already married. I went through the procedure for sponsoring parents and found that passing "Balance of family test" is a must. Unfortunately I'll not satisfy this test as both my sisters are settled in Sri Lanka.
> 
> ...


I remember reading on internet that now for these cases , parents can have tourist visa for 1 year. And you may extend it. This will not be a permanent arrangement, but worth checking details.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

A long tourist visa is always an option but people need to be aware of the risks. Unless you are from a country with a recipricol agreement there will be no access to medicare even in an emergency. We know elderly people often need to use health services more so sufficient insurance is essential. 

No work, voluntary work or study of more than 3 months. Great if you or they have enough funds to keep them but otherwise things could get tough as there is no access to centrelink, pensions or social services support. 

Great when parents might have pensions which are large enough to keep them. Not so if they don't and you are not working in your dream job with a great pay packet. 

And its not permenant and so long as there are siblings overseas never will be. And if an application for a parent visa is made the TV may not be renewed as it is for those not in the parent visa queue. You would need to also upkeep their house back home and any costs that go along with that. Because at any appliction they could be refused and have to return home. 

Most importantly imo do your elderly parents want to move around the world in such circumstances. Old age is for resting after a life time of bringing up children and working. Should not be time for worrying that you may be terribly ill and not have full access to the health care needed or booted out the country to have to resettle all over again.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Shel and other fellow forum members


Do we require PCC for any country were applicant or secondary applicant has lived for more then 1 year in last 10 years ? Right ?


I mean if secondary applicant has visited and stayed in country for 3 years and the stay ended in 1996... Which is around 15 years ago... So PCC is not required... 

Right ? 

Please correct me if I am wrong..


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

You are right it shouldn't be needed but the CO can request one if they want. They would probably only do that if the stay somewhere was 'suspect'.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> You are right it shouldn't be needed but the CO can request one if they want. They would probably only do that if the stay somewhere was 'suspect'.


Thanks again Shel.... 

you are an encyclopedia : clap2:


----------

